# Video Game Releases Expected: Week of 3rd Febuary



## Hadrian (Feb 1, 2008)

Ok the first thread dedicated to the releases of all game playing machines, minus Mac & Mobile.  Just doing this as a trial to see if you like it.  Thanks to *VVoltz *for doing PS2, PS3, 360 & multi-format sections & *Tjas *for PC section, the rest is done by me. Right RELEASE THREAD TEAM...GOOOOOOOO!


*NOTE: These dates are what retailers say is out unless stated otherwise, sometimes they make dates up for pre-ordering purposes. Some games may get delayed some others not listed may appear but at the moment of posting these are correct. Also just because a game is released in stores it doesn't mean that they'll appear on our internets.  I love you with mouth.*


DS


5th Febuary


*Assassin's Creed : Altaïr's Chronicles*

*Region:*  North America  *  Genre:* Action/Adventure
*Developer:*  Gameloft  *  Publisher:*  Ubisoft

Gameloft, a well respected mobile phone developer/publisher. Some of their games are awesome but some others are just cash ins. This is their second all new DS title after the bad Miami Nights, they did do Asphalt GT 1&2, Brain Challenge, Platinum Sodoku and Real Football which were pretty decent for me and they helped with Brothers In Arms but they were ports with stuff added. Its a direct prequel to the 360/PS3 game and players go through a fully realized 3D world in which you will travel and battle through four cities of the Crusade’s Middle East, using acrobatic moves and exhilarating combo attacks that mix sword skills and high-flying kicks. IGN say the engine looks like the one they used for BIA. There are of course "mini games", one such game involves pick pocketing, and you'll need to use the stylus to swipe away the darkness in the pocket so you can see what you're stealing.  I'm hoping for the best & I hope the touchscreen controls aren't forced









*Zoo Tycoon 2*

*Region:*  North America  *  Genre:* Zoo Sim
*Developer:*  Altron  *  Publisher:*  THQ

Well the first one was a bit crap, but then I didn't really like this series on the PC. My girlfriend did like the PC series and she said the DS one was crap too and a bit limited. Anyway the first was released early in the DS's life and most titles from 3rd parties failed back then anyway so time for a second chance. Sadly it is by THQ and developed by Altron who mostly make horrid TV/movie license games but have made some good none TV/Movie license games so perhaps they thrive on not having to make cash in titles. The sequel will feature improved gameplay, new environments and animals that weren't in the first game.














*Homie Rollerz*

*Region:*  North America  *  Genre:* Chav Racing
*Developer:*  Webfoot Technologies  *  Publisher:*  Destineer

Ah Destineer, you are down there with DSI, how many more crap games must you force onto us? Ok I'm judging it before playing it so lets talk about this. Each character has his or her own back story & tracks. The single player mode focuses around the Wizard Circuit, a series of racers hosted by an old, wise Homie. Apparently Wizard is not just a nickname, as the winner of the circuit gets a wish granted. You can "pimp" your vehicle if you wish but you will need to raise your "respect" meter to do so, which you can do by either winning races in single player or in multiplayer. In the videos the game looks kinda plain, boring and the way the cars move look stupid which is a shame as I wanted a decent new racer. The developer did the "not bad actually" Dragon Ball Z: The Legacy of Goku II; the awful Dragon Ball Z: Taiketsu, Dragon Ball Z: Buu's Fury (both GBA) and the really really bad Texas Hold 'Em: Poker Pack (DS). According to Destineers website this will be out on the 5th.

Video Link






Also out in North American territories is more shovelware like *Puppy Palace* from Ubisoft and yet another pet game *Paws & Claws Pet Resort* from shit mongers THQ.



*  Tokutenryoku Gakushuu DS*

*Region:*  Japan  *  Genre:* Puzzle
*Developer:*  Benesse  *  Publisher:*  Benesse

You people moan about what shovelware you get, spare a thought for the Japanese! Sure they get all the RPG's you want but to be honest, (according to a Japanese friend of mine) most of those are below average They get these really cheap ass titles, titles that are just maps, titles that list wine and titles like these EIGHTEEN titles  that could easily fit on one cart and SHOULD fit on one cart but don't as the publisher wants to rip people off so deep breath here are the subtitle of all 18 games: Chuu-1 Eigo, Chuu-2 Eigo, Chuu-3 Eigo, Chuu-1 Eisuukoku Pack, Chuu-2 Eisuukoku, Chuu-1 Kokugo, Chuu-2 Kokugo, Chuu-3 Kokugo, Chuu-1 Suugaku, Chuu-2 Suugaku, Chuu-3 Suugaku, Chuu-3 Eisuukoku Koumin Pack, Chuugaku Chireki Rika Pack, Chuugaku Chiri, Chuugaku Koumin, Chuugaku Rekishi, Chuugaku Rika 1 Bunya, Chuugaku Rika 2 Bunya. Can't be bothered to get screens and vids for all of these but some of you will know what they'll look like as most of these have already been in videogame form on the DS.


7th Febuary



*  L: The Prologue to Death Note - Rasen no Wana *

*Region:*  Japan  *  Genre:* Adventure
*Developer:*  Konami  *  Publisher:*  Konami

According to my Japanese friend (hey second mention!), Death Note: Kira Game is pretty good but the one after was really really terrible.  The events in this game prelude Death Note and you get to play as a younger L cracking a case in a run down hotel. You play L and you battle other characters with words and diffusing traps on the touch screen.

Video Link









Also out is Patto Tokueru: Indo Suugaku Drill.



8th January



*Pic Pic*

*Region:*  Europe  *  Genre:* Puzzle
*Developer:*  Success  *  Publisher:*  505 Games

Like Picross? Well this is the same. In Japan this was released as Pic Pic: Toku to E ni Naru 3-tsu no Puzzle, should be good to play as I can't see how they can mess this game up unless the puzzles are stupidly easy. Screens are of the Japanese version and according to 505 Games website this will be released on the 8th.














*Professor Kageyama's Maths Training: The Hundred Cell Calculation Method*

*Region:*  Europe  *  Genre:* Maths game
*Developer:*  Shogakukan  *  Publisher:*  Nintendo


Nintendo's latest training title, which in Japan was called DS Kageyama Method: Masu x Masu Pure Hyaku Masu Keisan - Hyaku Masu no Maeni Kore Dayo and had nothing to do with Nintendo at all but they obviously liked it and brought the game for release in the west. Basically its the same as the Brain Training games but youonly do maths. No date for the US release but this WILL be released on the 8th as it says so in the adverts on the telly here.

Video Link








Wii


7th Febuary


*Oneechanbara Revolution*

*Region:*  Japan  *  Genre:* Action Slasher
*Developer:*  D3   *  Publisher:*  D3 Publisher

So its chicks slashing the fudge out of zombies...sweet. It looks quite fun, repetitive but fun and fairly pretty too. I hope it comes out over here but I doubt it, the 360 one hasn't anyway. Check out the video.

Video Link

Click for a bigger image:


Also out in Japan is:
Major Wii Nagero! Gyroball

*There are more Wii releases in the "muti-format" bit at the bottom, but they don't look good.*



PSP


*February 5th*


*Downstream Panic!*

*Region:* North America *Genre*: Puzzle
*Developer: *Eko Software  *Publisher:* Atari

Only one new game sadly for the PSP. In Downstream Panic, all the world’s fish have been blasted into the Earth’s atmosphere by a fierce cyclone, it is up to the player to guide the fish on their earthbound descent using a variety of tools. Of course, there are predators, treacherous landscapes and other impediments vying for your fishy friends as well, and it is your job to protect them from these obtrusive obstacles. Might try this one, it looks nice and sounds different. Is it me or does this scream "WIIMAKE".

Video Link

Click on thumbnails to enlarge:


And now to *Tjas *for the PC releases:


PC


*February 4th*


*Sins of a Solar Empire*

*Region:* North America *Genre*: Real time Strategy
*Developer: *Ironclad Games  *Publisher:* Stardock

The goals of Sins of a Solar Empire are to try to conquer dozens of worlds and manage hundreds of ships in real time. This sounds like an impossible task and it is.. But leaving that little fact out the developer Ironclad Games made the game anyway. The developer states that their upcoming game Sins of a Solar Empire looks like an elegant take on space strategy. Sins features real-time game play that ranges from gargantuan space battles to management of an interstellar empire. 

Video Link

Click on thumbnails to enlarge:




*Carrier Strike Force*

*Region:* North America *Genre*: Jet Simulation
*Developer: *Abacus Software  *Publisher:* Abacus Software

Its an add- on for Microsoft Flight Simulator X features missions that begin and end on a massive aircraft carrier. 

Click on thumbnails to enlarge:




*Febuary 5th*


*Spaceforce: Captains*

*Region:* North America *Genre*: Turn Based Strategy
*Developer: *Provox Games  *Publisher:* DreamCatcher Interactive

Wrangle for control of the galaxy by developing a space station and producing a fleet to engage in turn-based battles for supremacy. 

Video Link

Click on thumbnails to enlarge:




*Merv Griffins Crossword*

*Region:* North America *Genre*: Crossword
*Developer: *Elephant Entertainment  *Publisher:* Elephant Entertainment

Well it looks like a ds release! But no.. it’s a pc crossword puzzle.. You can test your wits with these crossword puzzles. Yeey



*20 Questions*

*Region:* North America *Genre*: Quiz
*Developer: *Elephant Entertainment  *Publisher:* Elephant Entertainment

And this is from the same developpers as the Merv Griffin’s crosswords.. both games probably fitted on the same disc.. but now they can sell 2 separate games for the full price! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 What can you do in the game? You can test your wits in the PC version of the classic guessing game. Yeey




*There are more PC games in the "Multiformat" bit at the bottom.  And now over to VVoltz for the rest of the releases, Tajas wrote about Turok.*


PS2

February 5th


*Nobunaga's Ambition: Rise to Power*

*Region:* North America   *Genre:* Real Time Strategy / Feudal Simulator
*Developer:* KOEI   *Publisher:* KOEI

This is somewhat a brother title of the "Romance of the Three Kingdoms" games, the main difference is the setting, this one is about Feudal Japan, other difference include the fact that this is actually the first title of the series in 10 years that reaches US soil. Seeing your empire grow is now performed in Real Time, just like the battles. If it goes well, the depth of the battles can be overwhelmed. Off course, that also depends on your strategy as a wanna be Emperor. Expect updated graphics and a lot of micromanagment. As a side note, GBAtemp crew members are thinking about making people play this game instead of banning them from the forums. Screens are the Japanese version.

Video Link

Click on thumbnails to enlarge:




*Twisted Metal: Head On: Extra Twisted Edition*

*Region:* North America   *Genre:* Car Combat
*Developer:* Eat, Sleep, Play   *Publisher:* SCE

This game is actually two in one (note at the 2 ':' characters on the title). PSP players may remember Twisted Metal: Head On, the car combat launch game that was actually pretty decent on features and a lot reminiscent of the second game (most say best, next to Black). The remake includes a little better textures and... that's it.  The biggest thing is the Extra Twisted content: namely new levels and characters from the never released Twisted Metal: Black 2. Also, there is a new Sweet Tooth minigame where you control the psycho clown to actually (hopefully) butcher people and unlock a lot of extra content about the series. This, is how ports should be made, bring on the extra content baby!

Video Link

Click on thumbnails to enlarge:




*February 7th*


*Dengeki SP: Shakugan no Shana*

*Region:* Japan   *Genre:* Action
*Developer: *Media Works   *Publisher:* Media Works ?

A game about the life a of a paraplegic ex writer that is challenged by a middle age crisis and his life on a former soviet union country; to be released only in Japan.  One of those two last comments is false. (wtf? -Hadrian)



*Princess Maker 5*

*Region:* Japan  *Genre:* Princess Advisor Simulator
*Developer:* CyberFront  *Publisher: *Gainax ?

From Wikipedia:
Princess Maker 5 is the newest Princess Maker title. This version has been set to play in Modern Japan. It is different from previous series in that: the player can play as a mother or a father; in the setting of the game, there are multiple worlds. The setting is presumably in modern Japan. Player's daughter is a girl from a royal heritage. However, the family was all killed, and Cube saved the player's daughter and requested the player to take care of the daughter until she reaches the age of 18. So the player journey to fatherhood/motherhood starts...

Click on thumbnails to enlarge:



*There are more PS2 games in the "Multiformat" bit at the bottom.  *


Xbox 360


*February 5th*


*Culdcept SAGA*

*Region:* North America *Genre*: Card Game
*Developer: *Namco   *Publisher:* Namco

A card game. Like Eye of Judgement it is also about controlling areas, only here you advance with a dice. Think Mario Party meets Magic with full Xbox Live support.  The concept seems pretty interesting, although most of the time, Card Based video games are really interesting. What is new about this one is that it is actually for 2, 3 or 4 players. Have some faith on this one card players.

Video Link

Click on thumbnails to enlarge:




*February 8th*


*Dark Messiah of Might and Magic: Elements*

*Region:* Europe  *Genre:* First Person RPG
*Developer:* Arkane Studios *Publisher:* Ubisoft

The first Might and Magic game not developed from 3DO (named M&M: Dark Messiah) was a good attempt, but not an excellent one (I really liked it -Hadrian). The game used the Source engine to face the player huge boss fights, interesting enough puzzles and the very popular finish moves. This port is suppose to include slight additions from the PC version, namely a new lock-on feature, four exclusive levels and Downloadable Content on Live.

Video Link

Click on thumbnails to enlarge:


*There are more 360 games in the "Multiformat" bit next.  *


Multi-platform


February 1st

*Conflict: Denied Ops* (PS3, 360, PC)

*Region: *Europe   *Genre:* FPS
*Developer:* Pivotal Games  *Publisher:* Eidos Interactive

The forth Conflict game. This one gets rid of Bradley and Co. and puts you in the shoes of a couple of Cover Ops Lang & Graves in the heart of a Venezuelan conspiracy. Playing as only two guys is somewhat disappointing given the 4-men army of previous titles, although there seems to be a lot of strategy for players as well as a new online coop mode. What this title offers is action, raw and rude; just blow out everything until you get to the end of the level. On a side note, I've read a comment about this game: "The Call of Duty 4 of the poor man".

Video Link

Click on thumbnails to enlarge:




*February 5th*

*Devil May Cry 4* (PS3, 360, PC)

*Region:* North America * Genre:* Beat-em-up Action
*Developer: *Capcom  *Publisher:* Capcom

Before Kratos, there was Dante.  Namely called the coolest videogame character ever created (LIES! Mr Nutz is much cooler! -Hadrian), Dante this time is joined by Nero, who, strangely enough looks a lot like him. For those who never played the Devil May Cry games, just imagine the cool God of War action with clever puzzles very much a-la Resident Evil. While I thought the story was actually a prequel of the second and third iterations, I'm not so sure anymore. What I'm sure is that this game kicks some serious ass, and the only thing better to slash and then shoot a couple of demons is actually looking at the incredible scenarios, the art direction (as usual on the whole series) is superb.  BTW, the PSN/Live demo was released on Jan 24, so go grab it now!

Video Link

Click on thumbnails to enlarge:




*Turok* (PS3 & PC, 360 version already released)

*Region:* North America * Genre:* Beat-em-up Action
*Developer: *Propaganda Games  *Publisher:* Touchstone

The plot, it's clear that Joseph Turok and a number of his colleagues from the Whiskey Company elite commando team have become separated after crash-landing on a planet where they're supposed to be going after a guy named Roland Kane. Funded by the Mendel-Gruman Corporation, Kane has established a number of bases and research facilities on the planet and also commands the sizeable military force tasked with protecting them. Turok and his colleagues become separated as a result of the aforementioned crash and so, as you progress through the game, you'll be reunited with (and maybe even lose) some of them.  Joseph Turok travels to a planet populated by soldiers, dinosaurs, and other vicious creatures that mean him harm in order to take down a war criminal. Vid and screens are of the PS3 version.

Video Link

Click on thumbnails to enlarge:




*Karaoke Revolution Presents: American Idol Encore* (PS2, 360, Wii)

*Region:* North America  *Genre:* Singy type game
*Developer:* Blitz Games  *Publisher:* Konami

40 new songs for all of you Sanjaya wanna-bes!  They say it features a new voice recognition "engine" but since I never played a Karaoke Revolution game, I don't know. (I think I'll butt in -Hadrian) It features such songs as "Black Hole Sun" by Soundgarden (really?) which is great and "Your Beautiful" by James Blunt (vomit) which is possibly the worst song ever made and I hate James Blunt and his horrible ratty smug face and if I ever see him I will tear his throat out so he'll never record again. Apparently the game has "proprietary technology accurately recognizes and scores vocal pitch and rhythm", "new and improved commentary from and interaction between all 3 judges" & "create even more unique looks for your contestant with a variety of new accessories". Shite for me but I guess it'll appeal to others out there and it also lets you play with 8 other people and you can do duets. Game includes Microphone. Sorry no pics or videos 'cos I suck.



*The Spiderwick Chronicles* (360, PS2, PS3 & PC. Wii version already released.)

*Region:* North America  *Genre: *Movie Game
*Developer:* Stormfront Studios  *Publisher:* Sierra

A game based on a movie based on a book based on myths. Sounds good to me! Well, since the main character is actually a boy, don't expect too many chaos and destruction. The only good thing is that Stormfront Studios was responsible for The Lord of the Rings: The Two Towers, Forgotten Realms: Demon Stone and Eragon... well since Eragon was mediocre as hell maybe this is not such a good thing. Screens are of the 360 version.

Click on thumbnails to enlarge:




*The Club * (PS3, 360, PC)

*Region:* Europe *Genre:* Third Person Shooter
*Developer:* Bizarre Creations * Publisher:* Sega

The first game of Sega's newly owned Bizarre Creations (of Project Gotham Racing fame). PGR featured a "Kudos" system that rewarded the player on the style of gameplay rather than just the position of races, The Club actually works the same way, style killing is a lot more rewarding than a brutal barrage of bullets blindly fired. Cheesy-named characters fight for their lives on very interesting (fresh?) gameplay modes like Speedrun and Time Attack, more than 6 locations and full online support make this game an interesting bet for action fans.  While the game won't make you "wow" the first time you see it, it will definitely hook you with some cool explosions, particle effects and a good atmosphere.  Oh, and one more thing, gossip says that Bizarre Creations is actually taking care of the new Bond game, so also think of this game as a portal for future things to come!  Screens are of the PS3 version while the vid is erm dunno.

Video Link

Click on thumbnails to enlarge:



And thats your lot! Any Wii owners wishing that they also had a PS3/360? Thanks to *VVoltz *& *Tajas *for their help.


----------



## noONE (Feb 1, 2008)

Hmm, only Assassin's creed that's looking good for me :/
well, got loads of games since last year to play anyway. that will do it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oh, also, thank you Hadrian for keeping this list up each week!
Much appreciated.


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (Feb 1, 2008)

Good effort Hadrian, thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I thought Assassin's Creed : Altaïr's Chronicles was delayed for another month?


----------



## JKR Firefox (Feb 1, 2008)

I like what you've done here Hadrian.

Now instead of going to other sources for PSP and 360 releases, I can get them all in one place.  Oh yes, I shouldn't forget VVoltz and Tjas as well.

Very good work guys


----------



## MrKuenning (Feb 1, 2008)

Funny how the PSP game looks more kiddy than the DS games.


----------



## berlinka (Feb 1, 2008)

Thanks Hadrian. You know this community is depending on your wisdom!


----------



## Hadrian (Feb 1, 2008)

QUOTE(ZAFDeltaForce @ Feb 1 2008 said:


> Good effort Hadrian, thanks
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That was the Europe release, Ubisoft say that the US release is unaffected.


----------



## Lumstar (Feb 1, 2008)

Whew. Nothing from Data Design? That's unusual, I thought they'd pump out more shovelware like those Myth Makers "games".


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (Feb 1, 2008)

QUOTE(Hadrian @ Feb 1 2008 said:


> QUOTE(ZAFDeltaForce @ Feb 1 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Good effort Hadrian, thanks
> ...


Nice! Thanks for the heads up


----------



## tjas (Feb 1, 2008)

If you thought the ds was bad when it comes to shovelware then look at the pc as there is no license they have to pay and basically anyone with a bit of funding can release a game!

Thanks for the wisdom hadrian


----------



## test84 (Feb 1, 2008)

thnx Hadrian, Hope AC is good.


----------



## CockroachMan (Feb 1, 2008)

Nice job there Hadrian, VVolts & Tjas!

Just a note.. the PC version of DMC4 was delayed.. don't know the correct date now... :/

Since I have only a DS and a Wii (and a old PC), only thing I'm interested there is Assassin's Creed DS..


----------



## Splutterbug (Feb 1, 2008)

Great job, I look forward to this list every week, you pointed out a gem last week with Exit DS


----------



## jgu1994 (Feb 1, 2008)

Thanks, alot of releases this week, but only one good ds game, assassins creed apparently.


----------



## plasmatron (Feb 1, 2008)

LOVE IT ! BIG UP !


----------



## Szyslak (Feb 1, 2008)

Great list guys!  Much thanks to Hadrian, VVoltz, and tjas!

Not much I'm interested in this week, but I love being able to see the consolidated releases across platforms.  I hope you guys keep it up!


----------



## MC DUI (Feb 1, 2008)

I really liked the old release threads Hadrian, but I LOVE the new release thread with all the consoles.

I appreciate this must mean a bunch of work on your end so massive 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 's to you my man!

On the releases nothing really appeals to me that much, Turok was looking interesting but now it's out it looks very bland.


----------



## kenshiro84 (Feb 1, 2008)

Great work hadrian 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hope there will be some PAL compatibility!


----------



## shootme (Feb 1, 2008)

Great list!


----------



## pasc (Feb 1, 2008)

OMG they delayed Nanostray 2 AGAIN ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Assassins Creed may help me to wait for N2.

Anyway, I hope you can make seperat DS Wii and PC PSP PS3/Xbox 360 Threads again, cause my eyes burn from those much images and dates.


----------



## TheStump (Feb 1, 2008)

Thanks release Team.

Even though i don't own 360, ps2 or psp its interesting to see what other platforms are getting.
Keep it up!


----------



## Saylient_Dreams (Feb 1, 2008)

Can't wait for Math Training, lol. I hope it isn't just arithmatic, or if it is, it makes it a little difficult. Homie Rollerz reminds me of racers from back in the day, I'll probably give that a try. Thanks for the list


----------



## GeekyGuy (Feb 1, 2008)

Altair looks like he's swingin' a golf club in this screenshot:






Lookin' forward to the game. I love action / adventure and, though I didn't play the console game, this is one I'm hoping will be a good bit of fun. I liked what Gameloft did for _BiA DS_, sans their omission of online fragging, so, hopefully, this will be at least that fun.


----------



## JPH (Feb 1, 2008)

_Niiice_, I'm liking the new video game release list 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




That PSP game looks pretty good...might dust off the ol' PSP and check it out.

Nothing good for DS...except Assasins Creed (probably will suck), and maybe Homie Rollerz lol (Mewgia, don't you dare!)


----------



## tjas (Feb 1, 2008)

QUOTE(irpacynot @ Feb 1 2008 said:


> Altair looks like he's swingin' a golf club in this screenshot:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the preview of ign isn't that positive...


----------



## Jundeezy (Feb 1, 2008)

Woot Woot! I love the new PC releases. Thanks Hadrian, VVoltz, and Tjas. I just got a new video card with my new computer and want to get some gaming on


----------



## Zarcon (Feb 1, 2008)

...am I really the only one who has heard of Culdcept before?
Curse my love for obscure games!

Nothing of real interest to me...except maybe that Pic Pic game. More puzzle games on the DS is always good and I liked Picross quite a bit.


----------



## shakirmoledina (Feb 1, 2008)

Excellent work Team Hrth
Good games overall for the DS this week... sadly for some bomberman didn't get dumped
Really looking forward to assassin's creed as the PS2 version was very famous on gamefaqs forum and the concept looks like Prince of Persia
Seems better games come out for DS than PSP (debate)


----------



## Little (Feb 1, 2008)

Thanks Hadrian and vvoltz =D


----------



## PanzerWF (Feb 1, 2008)

Sweetness. Thanks for the heads uppers H-Team xD


----------



## VVoltz (Feb 1, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> while the vid is erm dunno.








Thanks for editing the content my friend and yes, I realize now I forgot Turok. Kudos to you buddy, all the article looks fine. Too bad the good releases are scarce.

And thanks all of you guys your support =)


----------



## adgloride (Feb 2, 2008)

When I read the release list, I thought assasins creed would be a card game 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  These type of games usually don't work on the DS.  Your better off with a PSP instead.  I played the demo of the club on the xbox 360.  That didn't seem a bad game.  It may actually be loads of fun.


----------



## DanSS (Feb 2, 2008)

Hadrian,

Thanks so much.  I love the list of all platform releases.  After i started using your Wii/NDS release posts, i became spoiled for the PSP.  Now, it's all nice and convenient, and I can be completly spoiled :-P  Keep up the good work.

-DanSS


----------



## EN!GMA (Feb 2, 2008)

AC on DS?


NO WAI!!!!!11!1


----------



## jumpman17 (Feb 2, 2008)

Turok was delayed on the PC to March 18.
Devil May Cry 4 was delayed on the PC to April 1.

In the US at least. 3 games on the PC I wanted this week, and they go and delay all 3.


----------



## T-hug (Feb 2, 2008)

Looking forward to quite a few games this month, mainly on 360.  I also think Creed DS is looking rather nice considering the hardware.
Nice work as always Hadrian, I love the cross platformage!


----------



## JPH (Feb 2, 2008)

QUOTE(DanSS @ Feb 1 2008 said:


> Hadrian,
> 
> Thanks so much.Â I love the list of all platform releases.Â After i started using your Wii/NDS release posts, i became spoiled for the PSP.Â Now, it's all nice and convenient, and I can be completly spoiled :-PÂ Keep up the good work.
> 
> ...



Click on the PSP Releases hyperlink at the bottom of my signature for new PSP game releases


----------



## Hadrian (Feb 2, 2008)

Anyone know where I can get release dates for mobile games, Live Arcade & PSN?

Also next weeks PC releases should be more accurate, it was last minute addition this week.


----------



## frurry (Feb 2, 2008)

great thread as always, note to psp owners in europe though, final fantasy I and II coming out on friday the 8th in the uk at least


----------



## Hadrian (Feb 2, 2008)

QUOTE(frurry @ Feb 2 2008 said:


> great thread as always, note to psp owners in europe though, final fantasy I and II coming out on friday the 8th in the uk at least


Yeah I don't really mention games already released in English, especially DS/PSP as they're region free.


----------



## gh0ul (Feb 2, 2008)

keep up the great work guys. Im liking the addition of the PC games releases...not so much of the others though


----------

